

Sucuri Introduces PHP Obfuscation Decoder  - perezbox
http://ddecode.com/phpdecoder/
Hi All<p>Happy to release our new PHP obfuscation Decoder. What's unique about it is that it will decode all the various levels of obfuscation. Most tools will do one layer at a time and you, the user, would have to manually go through the process.<p>Go ahead, give it a whirl.<p>Cheers<p>Tony 
Sucuri
======
perezbox
Hi All

Happy to release our new PHP obfuscation Decoder. What's unique about it is
that it will decode all the various levels of obfuscation. Most tools will do
one layer at a time and you, the user, would have to manually go through the
process.

Go ahead, give it a whirl.

[http://blog.sucuri.net/2012/10/sucuri-decoding-obfuscated-
ph...](http://blog.sucuri.net/2012/10/sucuri-decoding-obfuscated-php.html)

Cheers

Tony Sucuri

